
Solve Fizz Buzz using curl with buzzcloud.xyz - tobyhede
http://buzzcloud.xyz
======
thoughtcroft
Nice work! Have you ensured that the Enterprise service is adequately
protected from senior management "buzzkill"?

------
mnkmnk
Is there a mega enterprise licence? The enterprise licence with unlimited fizz
and buzz is not enough for our needs. It would be nice to have an option where
we can contact you for a quote.

~~~
tobyhede
I am happy to consider it, the Enterprise Plan is currently $999.99 and we
have found it capable of supporting all of our current Enterprise customers.

------
Involute
Or, solve it with a receipt printer:
[http://kck.st/1LRU6Lo](http://kck.st/1LRU6Lo).

------
tobyhede
Built as a series of experiments with AWS Lambda, the AWS API Gateway and
various other pieces of cloud.

Zero Infrastructure

And a surprising amount of configuration

------
mootpointer
What is your present valuation? Do you have plans to raise any investment?

~~~
tobyhede
Plan is to bootstrap and leverage synergies with our enterprise partners.

